# Beatles?



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

Wellll not sure if this is it or not not exactly a pinsize hole the rest of my cigars went into the freezer not to long ago besides four this being one of them. Went to take the band off to smoke and found this. Any input much appreciated The side is ripped sing i took a little off to see if it went to the sides more.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

How deep does it go, hard to tell. If it's just wrapper deep I'd say it's just a tear since it's oddly shaped and pretty big.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Beetle holes, in my limited experience, tend to be almost perfectly round. I'm guessing that was a tear in the wrapper, some kind of puncture.


----------



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

About the tip of a pen or so can't see if it goes deep or not other then it seems to be more then just the top wrapper


----------



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

well just incase i took it out of my humidor none of the other ones had any holes in them…Going to smoke this tomorrow…lets hope nothing comes crawling out of that.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

They pop.....consider it a little extra protein.....


" With your shield, or on it"...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks more like The Rolling Stones than The Beatles (or beetles).


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Beetle holes are oft times,but not all ways round. While it may be just a puncture of some sort you were wise to take preventive measures


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jmu51 said:


> Wellll not sure if this is it or not not exactly a pinsize hole the rest of my cigars went into the freezer not to long ago besides four this being one of them. Went to take the band off to smoke and found this. Any input much appreciated The side is ripped sing i took a little off to see if it went to the sides more.


Actually these are the Beatles!

https://www.google.com/search?q=bea...=BnMoV6WGJ8Of-gG2grDoAg#imgrc=vddDX8bOdnVPMM:

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Actually these are the Beatles!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=bea...=BnMoV6WGJ8Of-gG2grDoAg#imgrc=vddDX8bOdnVPMM:
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I don't want those remaining Beatles 'poking' around in my cigars either............


----------

